# What Happened To Them?



## Inderjit S (Jan 4, 2004)

What do you think happened to Eldalótë, wife of Angrod and Írien Lalwendë, younger sister of Fingolfin? Lalwendë was said to have gone with her brother (who she was close with) to Middle-Earth. Did she die of grief when her beloved brother was slain by Morgoth or maybe she was slain later on? Was Voronwë who claimed kinship with Turgon a descendant of Lalwendë? Was his father, Aranwë (His mother was a relation to Círdan) the son of Lalwendë? 

And what about Eldalótë? She obviously went into exile because her name was Sindarinized into Eðellos. Was she killed in the Dagor Bragollach along with her husband, Angrod? How did her child, Orodreth, and his children, Gil-Galad and Finduilas (If Finduilas and Gil-Galad were in Dorthonion at the time) escape?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 4, 2004)

I think it likely Lalwen did not die of grief when Fingolfin died. I think she probably went to Gondolin with Turgon if she was Voronwe's grandmother.

I'm not recalling where we learn his mother was related to Cirdan ... UT?

This might be how it went: 

How did Aranwe, if the son of Lalwen, end up in Nervast while Hithlum was still going strong and was a safe place and his parents were there? We know he was there in time to have a son before moving off to Gondolin. Perhaps Lalwen (assuming she is mother of Aranwe) found her lover among Turgon's people so she went to Nervast, there had a son who had a son with one of the Falathrim. Would her brother Fingolfin's death have grieved her to death if she was in Gondolin with a husband, son, grandchild and the king (her nephew) and also Fingon still lived? I think it's unlikely but not impossible.

But there is also a chance that Lalwen's spouse (assuming she was Aranwe's mother) was of Hithlum yet for some reason their son went to Nervast but I think this is less likely.


I know you, Inder, think that Finduilas was sent to Nargothrond before the Bragollach... and this might be the case. Perhaps Orodreth and his son were among those survivers who joined with the Feanorians during Dagor Bragollach.. and then eventually went away to Nargothrond? Could also be that Gil-galad was sent away at a young age, and only Orodreth needed to escape?


I just thought _Eðellos translated Eldalote according to sense: 'Elven-flower'._ gives me the impression she may have been a Sinda 'translated Eldalote according to sense' sounds like she had the Sindarin name and the Quenya name is offered... translated from her true name according to sense?


----------

